# Spine protectors



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

was that from that slam or maybe a culmination of multiple falls and that was the icing on the cake so to say. 

I was going to get one this year to wear while I'm working on my rail riding but I haven't had your issue on groomers. 

Hope you heal and are able to get back out soon, still very early in the season.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

henry06x said:


> I was curious how many people use spine protectors and how effective they are. I slammed pretty good right on my spine my second day out this year. It swelled up the joints and pinched a nerve and I missed some work, so decided to look into them. For the most part I always figured they were for big mountain and back country riders, but after this how practical are they for resort riding? How comfortable are they?
> Any helps much appreciated
> Thanks.


I was thinking about getting one, although I don't fall that much when I do it hurts like a biyatch


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Ya it was from one slam. It was my first run that day. I was going at a decent pace but nothing crazy fast. Was not a real hard run either. I just popped a bs 180 off a little roller, apparently miss judged the amount of air I would get and landed half way around. When my board caught it kicked it out and just landed right in the middle of my back or some hard pack snow. Was not doing anything crazier or harder than my normal riding. Guess I landed just right for it.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

henry06x said:


> Ya it was from one slam. It was my first run that day. I was going at a decent pace but nothing crazy fast. Was not a real hard run either. I just popped a bs 180 off a little roller, apparently miss judged the amount of air I would get and landed half way around. When my board caught it kicked it out and just landed right in the middle of my back or some hard pack snow. Was not doing anything crazier or harder than my normal riding. Guess I landed just right for it.


owwwww, when I heard that i winced. thats usually how I fall: catching edge after a kicker or a drop


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

I ride with a spine protector (and a helmet) inbounds, every day. I've never injured my back had been riding for years before I decided to get one.

I figured it was a good idea since the reality is we're riding pretty damn fast and/or doing tricks on, over or around trees, cliffs, rocks, jumps, ice, other humans, and rails/boxes if you're into that. 

It's super comfortable and does not impeed my riding in any way, I find a backpack is more of a hindrance. 

Mine is a Demon and I'm very happy with it, but that was all that was in the shop so I've never even tried on another brand.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Penzer said:


> and rails/boxes if you're into that.
> 
> It's super comfortable and does not impeed my riding in any way, I find a backpack is more of a hindrance.


I hate rails I've actually have found my backpack to be pretty good at impact absorption
Dakine Bike : Nomad


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have a spine protector, more for park than for general riding. But this year I plan on getting more agressive, so I'll probably wear it all the time. I already wear my knee/shin pads all the time.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

huh, I think I should look into this for next season. I'm not hitting jumps anymore but I imagine my injury will make my back more sensitive to blows in the future.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sabatoa, I call bullshit Brother!!! I dont know you, but you're a guy, and we are not very smart... LOL!! you'll get comfortable again and be right back at it!!

I used to say I was never riding again everytime I broke a bone on my MX bike. It was true until the next time I went racing ...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

racer357 said:


> Sabatoa, I call bullshit Brother!!! I dont know you, but you're a guy, and we are not very smart... LOL!! you'll get comfortable again and be right back at it!!
> 
> I used to say I was never riding again everytime I broke a bone on my MX bike. It was true until the next time I went racing ...



haha! Tell me about it. I was already waffling on that decision less than a week after the accident. I already promised my wife, daughter, the world that I'm done with kickers though so I gotta honor that.

You'll note that hips, rollers and natural transitions weren't included though :cheeky4:


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

what mama don't know won't hurt her:thumbsup:


----------

